# Schwinn vs Chicago Cycle Supply numbers



## DirtNerd (Dec 14, 2012)

Hey all - I've got a Liberty-badged Chicago Cycle Supply Schwinn. 

I have found the SN on the crankset but was wondering if CCS fell into the same numbering sequence?

The Frame SN:  L89741 

What i've learned about Schwinn numbers.
(Bikes stamped: L85454 - L97650 were built 08/07 to 08/08/1954)

The bike was my dad's, but he believes he bought the bike in 50 or 51, not 54. 

Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 15, 2012)

The numbers are the same for all Schwinn built bikes. V/r Shawn


----------



## DirtNerd (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks Freqman1 - We're not sure where this frame came from then. The timeline doesn't add up in Dad's head.

More digging.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 15, 2012)

If the serial number is on the bottom bracket, not the left rear dropout, the frame is a pre 1954 model for sure. The serial numbers were stamped on the bottom bracket to the end of 1951. The serial numbers actually stamped in 1952 were on the dropout. Your bike could be older than what your Dad remembers from what I'm seeing. Or maybe the bike was used when he got it? JFYI, the serial number is not related to an actual build date on a Schwinn. Pull the crank and hopefully there will be two numbers indicating what year the crank was cast in. Post some pictures and I'm sure someone will be able to pin point what year the bike is, if it's complete.


----------



## DirtNerd (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks again.

I'll get some pics up soon. Its being painted now. This is all very helpful. I'll be getting the frame back in a few weeks.


----------



## DirtNerd (Jul 7, 2013)

Getting back to this post. Here is the original crank. The braze on the end is dads attempt in high school to fix a broken pedal. It is stamped AS&Co on one side and nothing on the other. 

The painter  did paint over the SN on the underside of the crank pretty good. I am going to see if I can do some photoshop work to pull out some contrast to see if he misread it in error. In the end, this is my fault for not capturing in a photo from the beginning. 











Sent from my garage


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 7, 2013)

Honestly, ccs bikes could have been sitting on the showroom floor for a couple years... Think like guitars, ive seen some that have been hanging up for 10 yrs that nobody has bought...then they get discounted until they end up moving.


----------



## DirtNerd (Jul 14, 2013)

Finally took Lady Liberty for a spin this morning. First time since dad put it in the shed before joining the Navy 60+ years ago. 






Sent from my garage


----------



## DirtNerd (Jan 28, 2014)

It's been a few months, thought I'd share some update pics:


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 28, 2014)

Dang that looks sweet! Did Dad have a Whizzer motor on it when he was a kid? Does he ride it now? It would be cool to find an old pic with him and the bike and take a pic today!


----------



## DirtNerd (Jan 28, 2014)

This is all Dad's. I have the original license plate, registration and title to boot!

This is the second frame the motor was mounted on. He rode this to school after WW2. Sadly, there are no old photos with the bike. He's 83 next week and excited to see it ride again


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 28, 2014)

You did a beautiful job restoring that family treasure.


----------



## chitown (Jan 29, 2014)

Awesome job! Thanks for sharing.

Make sure to get some pics with your dad, the bike and the grin on his face. 

Chris


----------



## DirtNerd (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks folks. This forum has helped a ton. It'll be June before they pass through again. I'll definitely get pics to post. I thank everyone here for their input. I couldn't have done it without you. 


Sent from my garage


----------



## DirtNerd (Mar 2, 2014)

Cold and icy outside, gave me some shop time to start the Lady Liberty up.

http://instagram.com/p/lDUjM9J0Kl/


Sent from my garage


----------



## DirtNerd (Mar 16, 2014)

Pretty bummed today. My pork chop curled into the spokes when braking. 

What did I do wrong? And does anyone have a decent one for sale?







Sent from my garage


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 19, 2014)

Holy poop

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## mruiz (Apr 19, 2014)

Who ever did that job, is in for an award.
 Mitch


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 19, 2014)

DirtNerd said:


> Pretty bummed today. My pork chop curled into the spokes when braking.
> 
> What did I do wrong? And does anyone have a decent one for sale?
> 
> ...



How fast were you going? ??
So by looking at pics...you shouldn't have that lock nut on the chop. So with it being like that you have now moved the leg out more causing the chop clamp point to be more offset to the inside then normal or to the point it's no longer even touching the leg to act as a brake for chop moment. This along with poorly tightened leg clamp(which just spins around leg if not tight) and possibly axle nut and awesome brake pads caused this.  Hauling ass and firmly applying brakes with wheels forward inertia and bikes weight basically caused it to lock up and the wheel pulled the chop forward. .. you should be able to fix it if nothing is torn... or you could send it to me and I'll try to..

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 19, 2014)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 19, 2014)

It's hard to tell in your photo, but the correct fork clamp is a really heavy duty affair. I had a Schwinn

fore brake on my Whizzer for years with no problems....The pork chop looks like it can be straightened, 

but it will have lost it's integrity. I've never seen this happen before......!


----------



## DirtNerd (May 4, 2014)

Lady Liberty made her debut at the local cars & coffee this weekend. Being in Boulder County, the interest was high for bike and car enthusiasts. 


Sent from my garage


----------

